# links in einem bild



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

hmm weiss net, ob das jetzt hier rein gehört aber was besseres is mir jetzt nicht eingefallen.

also hier meine frage, die bestimmt auch schonmal gestellt wurde:

wie kann ich verschiedenen teilen eines bildes verschiedene links zuordnen?? muss ich dazu das bild zerschneiden oder geht das auch anders??

thx

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## stiffy (28. Oktober 2001)

jo des geht mit imagemaps... is aber nich so einfach des von hand zu schreiben, also machs am besten mit dreamweaver oder sowas.
wenn du wissen willst wies da geht dann meld dich halt grad nochma


----------



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

... meld ...


----------



## Dunsti (28. Oktober 2001)

@stiffy: Imagemaps ist korrekt, aber definitiv falsch ist, daß das kompliziert ist. 


```
<MAP NAME="test">
<AREA COORDS="185,44,255,101" HREF="test_rechteck.html">
<AREA SHAPE="circle" COORDS="84,71,29" HREF="test_kreis.html">
<AREA SHAPE="poly" COORDS="357,85,370,64,343,85,326,55,349,38,381,44,388,88" HREF="test_polygon.html">
</MAP>
<IMG SRC="bild.gif" WIDTH="800" HEIGHT="120" BORDER="0" USEMAP="#test"></body>
```

Zunächst erstellst Du die Map. Als AREA-Typen gibt es Rechtecke (ohne SHAPE-Angabe), Kreise (circle) und Vielecke (poly).
In der COORDS-Angabe sind dann die Koordinaten des Bereiches, und zwar:

bei Rechteck: x1,y1,x2,y2 - linke obere Ecke x1/x2 - untere rechte Ecke x2/y2
bei Kreis: x1,y1,r - Koordinaten des Mittelpunktes und des Radius
bei Vieleck: x1,y1,x2,y2,x3,y3,....,xn,yn - für jeden Eckpunkt ein Koordinatenpaar

Was dann allerdings auf diesem Weg wirklich schwierig ist, ist, diese Area's so zu legen, daß sie bestimmte Bildbereiche "abdecken". Hierzu müsstest Du Dir das Bild in ein Grafikprogramm laden, und damit die Koordinaten herausfinden, usw.

Wie stiffy schon sagte, gibt es in vielen HTML-Editoren (Dreamweaver, HomeSite, usw.) eigene Assistenten, wo Du die AREAS grafisch anlegen kannst.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

wo find ich den assistenten bei dreamweaver??? (engl.) gibt's sowas auch bei frontpage?????

thx

Mindstorm

//edit

hmm ich denke ich hab's bei dreamweaver gefunden. kann ich das in dw machen, die html datei abspeichern und dann in frontpage weiterbearbeiten???


----------



## stiffy (28. Oktober 2001)

ok, konmpliziert war vielleciht des falsche wort, ich hab gemeint es isn riesen gefummel bis du des im notepad geschrieben hast bis alles sitzt (also ich bin definitiv zu faul dazu).

in dreamweaver musst du einfach auf des bild klicken und in der werkzeugleiste siehst du dann so n rechteck, nen kreis und so ne komische polygonform. da klickste halt die form an die du brauchst und ziehst eben über die stellen wo du die links haben willst und verlinkst des (auch über die werkzeugleiste).

obs sowas in frontpage gibt weiss i net, frontpage stinkt eh


----------



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

jep, hab's gefunden. vielen dank!!!!!!

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

kann ich das irgendwie machen, wenn ich keine frames verwenden will, dass ich dann net auf jeder seite wieder die links definieren muss, wenn das bild auf jeder seite wieder auftaucht...

hoffentlich net zu kompliziert...

thx

Mindstorm


----------



## foxx21 (28. Oktober 2001)

in frontpage gehts auch irgendwie und ich denke nicht das frontpage suckt überhaupt die neue office xp version soll ganz gut sein, ok frontpage macht die ganze ******e in den quelltext das nicht sein sollte da muss man sowieso noch ma mit der hand drüber gehen aber das direkte arbeiten mit frontpage am server ist schon ziemlich cool , braucht man nicht die ganze zeit diesen ****** upload machen.


-greez


----------



## stiffy (28. Oktober 2001)

hmm....
also des würd ich mit php machen... du machst dein blid einfach auf eine seite und bind die seite immer so an der stelle ein wo du sie haben willst:


```
<?php readfile "bild.htm" ?>
```


vielleicht isses nich die einfachste lösung und php server braucht man dazu auch, aber was besseres fällt mir in meinem zustand grad net ein %)


----------



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

hab's jetzt mit nem frame versucht. aber ich raste gleich aus. in dw wird die tabelle darunter einwandfrei angezeigt, aber im browser ist sie um ein kleines stück verschoben (siehe anhang)

hab alles auf align center und das bild hat die gleiche pixelbreite wie die tabelle...

thx

Mindstorm


----------



## stiffy (28. Oktober 2001)

vielleicht haste bei dem frame oben des margin zeug vergessen und unten in der tabelle isses drin?


----------



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

ich hab topmargin auf 30 im oberen frame.
im unteren topmargin 0, sonst nichts. reicht das??

thx

Mindstorm


----------



## stiffy (28. Oktober 2001)

ich miente eigentlich margin-left


----------



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

wenn ich das bild auf align center und die tabelle ebenfalls habe, und beide gleich breit sind, dann sollten sie doch untereinander sein...?!?

was müsste ich denn deiner meinung nach bei left margin eingeben???

thx

Mindstorm


----------



## stiffy (28. Oktober 2001)

also mit dem ersten hast du recht, wenn sie gleich breit sin müssten sie übereinander liegen

und margin-left:0px


----------



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

bringt überhaupt nichts...


----------



## lexi (28. Oktober 2001)

Vor der Imagemap sind keinerlei zeichen, auch keine Leerzeichen?? 
Poste mal bitte den Quelltext..


----------



## stiffy (28. Oktober 2001)

jo post halt ma... mir fällt jetzt au nix mehr ein


----------



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

o.k. hier code für oberen frame:

<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#445669" text="#000000" topmargin="30">
<div align="center"><img src="../../Programme/Macromedia/Dreamweaver%204/Lessons/Lesson%20Files/websitelogo.gif" width="700" height="116"> 
</div>
</body>
</html>

und für den unteren:

<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 4.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<title>Home</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#445669" topmargin="0" leftmargin="0">
<div align="center"></div>
<table border="0" width="700" cellspacing="0" height="400" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#B7C1CE" align="center">
  <tr> 
    <td width="700" bgcolor="#B7C1CE" height="400"> 
      <p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
      </td>
  </tr>
</table>
<p align="center"><font size="1" color="#CCCCCC" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Copyright 
  2001 by Mindstorm<br>
  <a href="http://www.disclaimer.de/disclaimer.htm" target="_blank">DISCLAIMER 
  </a></font></p>
  </body>

</html>

danke für eure hilfe!!!

Mindstorm


----------



## lexi (28. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Mindstorm _
> 
> 
> <html>
> ...


marginleft muss entwerder aus beiden <body> raus oder in beide rein..


----------



## Mindstorm (28. Oktober 2001)

hab ich auch schon versucht, aber wie gesagt, das hat überhaupt keinen einfluss...

Mindstorm


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. Oktober 2001)

Hi,
der komplette code wäre hilfreicher.. also alle frameseiten und hauptseite, die die frames lädt


----------

